# Photobucket is Down - Permanently?



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Photobucket has been down for 3 days now...
anyone know if this is permanent?


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Just got done using it. Works fine, perhaps you have to be pure of heart for it
to work.....kiddin':mrgreen: Here's what I did on another site:


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i cant see that at all...
and when i put the url in my browser it starts to connect but i always get a operation timed out error


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have the same problem viewing pics on photobucket. They don't load. Not even the customary red X.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i feel like i'm banned or something i cant even get the page to come up.
and i was viewing fine the other day


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry. Works fine for me. 

Try one of these IP's instead.

38.99.224.5, 38.116.139.196, 38.116.156.113, 38.116.157.131


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I see the above pic just fine.

It's been sporadic for over a week now when I've tried to view Aqua Bid pics and they're using Photo Bucket for the pic host. Maybe it's on and off server problems.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah it just started working for after not working for 3 days... it's just the first time i have seen anything like that from them... i wasnt sure if i needed to switch... ian


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

THIS is why they were down 
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/business/article/0,1299,DRMN_4_4142021,00.html

cogent and level 3 dispute.


----------

